# Show the Windows Boot Menu



## vaibhavtek (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi Friends,

I was thinking that why *Boot Menu* doesnot apperas automaticallly i.e Windows does not display the boot menu normally unless a key is pressed during bootup (F8 for Windows 95 or CTRL for 98/Me). The boot menu allows you to selectively boot Windows in different modes, including Safe Mode and Command Prompt Mode.     

So For doing that (_boot menu will show automatically_) follow this tutorial:-

*Change the attributes for MSDOS.SYS so it is not 'Read Only', MSDOS.SYS is found in the root *
*directory of your C:\ drive. Open the file using Notepad or another text editor (not Microsoft *
*Word or any word processor). *
*Change the value of 'BootMenu=' to 'BootMenu=1' for enabled or 'BootMenu=0' for disabled. *
*If the boot menu is enabled you can control how long it waits before continuing to boot with the *
*'BootMenuDelay=' option. Set 'BootMenuDelay=' to the amount of time to wait in seconds. i.e. *
*'BootMenuDelay=5' would wait 5 seconds before continuing to load Windows.*

Just try..!!!    

Source:- *www.pctools.com/guides/registry/detail/96/

was searching because copied many weeks ago and then founded it today and then posted here. 

sorry for late giving the source.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 19, 2007)

Shamelessly copied from here:

*www.pctools.com/guides/registry/detail/96/



> *Show the Windows Boot Menu* _(Windows 95/98/Me) Popular
> 
> _Windows does not display the boot menu normally unless a key is pressed during bootup (F8 for Windows 95 or CTRL for 98/Me). The boot menu allows you to selectively boot Windows in different modes, including Safe Mode and Command Prompt Mode.
> 
> ...


Will you ever post your own tutorials instead of stealing from other sites? How many times we'll have to tell you that plagiarism is not entertained here.

Each word is same. Don't think that ppl will appreciate your work and you'll get nice comments even after stealing from other sites. It'll only make a bad image among members.

I advise you to not do this in future, otherwise you may be banned from the forum.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 19, 2007)

@vaibhav
Plz refrain from blatantly copying. Give credit to the original author. Its not a good thing to do this. Hope you will not repeat this again


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 19, 2007)

What happens if he copies, no one here creating a Tip/Trick on his own, also vaibhav one more thing please mention the source of your tutorials in order to be away from others pointing you


----------



## Ron (Dec 19, 2007)

Batistabomb said:
			
		

> no one here creating a Tip/Trick on his own



buddy........wht do u mean from this.........


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 19, 2007)

Ron said:
			
		

> buddy........wht do u mean from this.........



meant we are not our own creating registry tips, xp tricks,microsoft or google technologies e.t.c;
 all are getting from some source is in't it


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 19, 2007)

Batistabomb said:
			
		

> meant we are not our own creating registry tips, xp tricks,microsoft or google technologies e.t.c;
> all are getting from some source is in't it



No dude.....thats not true.....Vishal Gupta has created his own tut , gigacore created his own giga smilies........dont think we are noob to create new ones........even ma tut got published in mag two 2 years ago.....which i made myself 


so ..............



Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Ron (Dec 19, 2007)

Batistabomb said:
			
		

> meant we are not our own creating registry tips, xp tricks,microsoft or google technologies e.t.c;
> all are getting from some source is in't it



expertno.1 is correct buddy......
Many  users int this forum hv made their own tut........Vish's tut:Add insert option in context menu " is the  exaple for it.

I hv also made some tut...but sad to say ppl wwwere laready familiar


----------



## vaibhavtek (Dec 19, 2007)

edited tut.
beacuse was searching source as copied many weeks ago and then founded it today and then posted here. 

sorry for late giving the source.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 19, 2007)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> No dude.....thats not true.....Vishal Gupta has created his own tut , gigacore created his own giga smilies........dont think we are noob to create new ones........even ma tut got published in mag two 2 years ago.....which i made myself
> 
> 
> so ..............
> ...



sorry expert, i did not mean that exactly, ,majority of guys here are only for trouble shooting na , we will read whole internet and post those here, if it is good


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 19, 2007)

2 both of you!

Source is must to give. If you don't have the source, don't post it.
Plagiarism is not a good thing and you should beware of it.

And from next time don't say, you forgot to mention the source or you forgot the source. When you can recall the source, post it otherwise no one is forcing you to post them.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 19, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> 2 both of you!
> 
> Source is must to give. If you don't have the source, don't post it.
> Plagiarism is not a good thing and you should beware of it.
> ...



ok


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 19, 2007)

shame shame


----------



## adi007 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice info 
@offtopic


			
				expertno.1 said:
			
		

> gigacore created his own giga smilies........


u forgot to mention me and my [url="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74832]presenmaker1.0[/url]*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/20.gif


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Dec 20, 2007)

Yup dexter, but not everybody your softy. i have it installed on my lappy. 

Offtopic :

Actually 2.5 years ago, i too created a Active X Component and a front end to it which simplifies the task of using Agents. My software actually allows you to write small scripts using the UI so that you can synchronize multiple agent characters on screen at once. You can use voice commands as well as custom voice commands also which triggers a VBScript when run. There is much more to it but i haven't much formally documented it. If you have any interest i can share it with you.


----------

